# Marcie & Briar



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, we've had Marcie for a week now and she has settled really well. She is 9 weeks old today

She was initially put off a bit by the size of Briar our goldendoodle but they play every day now and I think Marcie sees Briar as her adopted mum 

A couple of pics to share


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a stunning pair...you'll be the envy of many on your walks 

So glad all is going well and Briar is looking after little Marcie so well

Absolutely adorable :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How totally lovely - I'm glad that they are such friends already.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute together makes me want to hug them both. What beautiful dogs


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah how sweet that she see's Briar like a Mummy. You have a pair of gorgeous blondes there.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Heart melting!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Both your dogs are beautiful, I love your golden-noodle. And they do look so comfy together, lovley


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so beautiful! I am looking forward to seeing more pics. I am so glad they get in so well. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

They are both gorgeous - lovely picture x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They look so well matched .. perfect pair


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

so adorable!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

really beautiful, I love the goldendoodles too.


----------

